

What We Just Did to Make SSL Even Faster - jgrahamc
http://blog.cloudflare.com/what-we-just-did-to-make-ssl-even-faster

======
yRetsyM
I'm even more impressed by their willingness to make this a feature available
to everyone, both through their github cert repo and their rebundling service.

------
josh2600
Cloudflare is awesome. I remember them from Disrupt what seems like eons ago.
Always been impressed by the company and the quality of their content.

------
rburhum
Somehow, I thought this was going to be a discussion about SPDY

